

Show HN: Mercurio, the deployment black box - a_alfredo
http://madewithbytes.com/writting/mercurio-the-deployment-black-box/
I built mercurio the deployment black box. It is meant to be easy to assemble, reusable between projects and fun!
======
borplk
Love it. Great job!

I can imagine you coding furiously and quickly pushing the
button...tack..tack..tack...push!

By the way did you have to order/make the box to the specifics you wanted or
was it ready-made?

~~~
a_alfredo
Thank you! Hearing the click on the button is really fun.

The only bits that are made for each other is the vinyl base that keep the
arduino and the bread board next to each other.

I had to cut the holes in the box myself, that bit was interesting, because I
am not a great at that, but the whole process was fun!

------
i_like_robots
This is fantastic, do you plan on extending perhaps with a nuclear-submarine
style master key for production deployments?

------
theVurt
How much did the hardware set you back?

~~~
a_alfredo
I already had a few bits that I needed for building it, but doing some quick
maths that you should be able to build one from scratch from around £65
(including the black box).

